# LR4 update later this week



## msdarkroom (Mar 28, 2012)

As per Tom Hogarty. 

https://m.getsatisfaction.com/photoshop_family#/topics/lightroom_4_update_from_the_team_update_scheduled_for_this_week


----------



## shizam1 (Mar 28, 2012)

Yeah, funny because I posted a 2 out of 5 star review of LR4 just based on performance ( love the features ) and they posted a comment on my review and other negative reviews about an update coming out to resolve the issues.

Very nice that they are as responsive as this.

I look forward to updating my review once the fix is in and my performance problems go away!

http://feedback.photoshop.com/photoshop_family/topics/lightroom_4_update_from_the_team_update_scheduled_for_this_week


----------



## jlev23 (Mar 28, 2012)

hurry up! its wed already and we need to use our new cameras!
thanks for posting, this gives me great expectations, i have a shoot on monday and I'm almost saying lets do it on the mk2 if this problem doesn't get solved by then


----------



## JR (Mar 28, 2012)

Really looking forward to an update!


----------



## shizam1 (Mar 28, 2012)

jlev23 said:


> hurry up! its wed already and we need to use our new cameras!
> thanks for posting, this gives me great expectations, i have a shoot on monday and I'm almost saying lets do it on the mk2 if this problem doesn't get solved by then



This has nothing to do with you using your new camera. This has to do with using LR4 without the issues mentioned in the link. You can still use your new 5DIII with either version of LR I believe just by converting the CR2 files to DNG with the converter program.


----------



## skimamf (Mar 28, 2012)

shizam1 said:


> jlev23 said:
> 
> 
> > hurry up! its wed already and we need to use our new cameras!
> ...



I just got my 5D3 and don't know how to convert raw files yet since I'm used to using Lightroom for everything. What program is the best program for converting to DNG, does it have to be DPP, or does Adobe have an option (ACR beta)? Thanks in advance.


----------



## jlev23 (Mar 28, 2012)

shizam1 said:


> jlev23 said:
> 
> 
> > hurry up! its wed already and we need to use our new cameras!
> ...


actually it has everything to do with it in my case, my two clients coming up want raw straight from the camera, not a converted dng file. so they are weary about me using it. hence me wanting to use my new camera.


----------



## shizam1 (Mar 28, 2012)

jlev23 said:


> actually it has everything to do with it in my case, my two clients coming up want raw straight from the camera, not a converted dng file. so they are weary about me using it. hence me wanting to use my new camera.



Wow, that is an unusual request, or at least, not usually provided!

Well if they are going to use the RAW in photoshop or LR, I think they can just use the converter. If they want to use Canon DPP, then they need to wait for Canon to fix their stuff. As far as I know, DNG is just a conversion of the data and shouldn't throw out any information, so there's no reason for them not to use DNG.


----------



## unruled (Mar 28, 2012)

adobe has never had a good record on performance of any of their apps.. wish they would optimize their code further.


----------



## Arkarch (Mar 28, 2012)

Now if only DxO would update the Pro Optics 7 package to work with the 5DmIII CR2 files.


----------



## mvinson1022 (Mar 28, 2012)

skimamf said:


> I just got my 5D3 and don't know how to convert raw files yet since I'm used to using Lightroom for everything. What program is the best program for converting to DNG, does it have to be DPP, or does Adobe have an option (ACR beta)? Thanks in advance.



Just go to import in LR4 and select "Copy as DNG"


----------



## AnselA (Mar 29, 2012)

The new update will work with the 5D Mark III.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 29, 2012)

EMPLOYEE 
0 Edit Delete Remove Official Jeffrey Tranberry (Chief Customer Advocate) 8 hours ago I talked with Julie. Yes, 5D Mark III support will be in the same build as these fixes that Tom has listed.


----------



## dturano (Apr 10, 2012)

Any firm date date on lr4 update?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 10, 2012)

dturano said:


> Any firm date date on lr4 update?


 
The thread actually refers to the LR4 RC1 availability which fixes some of the issues with the original release plus supports 5D MK III. Its been available for a few days now, and seems fine, at least for what I've done.

The official update release will likely be out in a week or two, depending on what else is found that needs a fix. I have not seen a firm date.


----------



## JR (Apr 10, 2012)

Am running LR4 RC1 currently and its been working fine...


----------

